# What is the B.H.P for the new Transit



## DAVID32 (Feb 17, 2008)

I am looking at a new M/H on the new Transit 2.2TDCI but all the Dealers
i have been round tells me different B.H.P it has ranged from 100 up to 160 B,H,P. So can some one on this Forum tell me the right figure please as i am trading in a 130 B.H.P Fiat and i don't want to go below that so i want to be 100% about what i am buying .


----------



## DAVID32 (Feb 17, 2008)

*What is the B,H,P of the new Transit*

I am buying a new M/H on the new Transit 2.2TDCI but all the dealers keep giving me different B.H.P it ranges from 100 to 160 B.H.P. As i am trading in a 130 B.H.P Fiat i do not go below this. I want to be sure of what i am buying so i could do with some of your help please.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

David,

The Tranny is no different from other van bases in that it's available with a range of power options. I haven't kept up to date with the current range but like the Ducato it's something like 100bhp, 130bhp and something around 160bhp. Fords rather clunky Transit website will give the latest range.

I believe Ford are the only van maker that also offers their panel van with either front, rear or all wheel drive.

Converters tend to offer their standard motorhomes with the smallest size engine and larger power outputs as cost options, unless it's a big van when they may specify a more powerful standard engine.

So if you're buying new you'll probably have the opportunity to specify the power you want, although if you want a van from dealer's stock you may find they've specified an upgrade. If you're buying used you may find that the same motorhome has a bewildering choice of up to three engine outputs. 

Then you can start sorting out the maximum weight for the chassis which can also be upgraded as an option in many cases.

Trust motorhomes not to be simple! :roll: 

SDA


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

they probably do different bhp engines phone ford with chassis number or reg number and they will tell you


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Is it a Dethleffs Summer Van?

I have a friend who has just bought one of those and its rated at 140BHP


----------



## DAVID32 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi St Abyns 
It is a Hymer van 512 i think i will walk away from this deal as i don't to buy a motorhome that is under powered .


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

mines the 2.4 140bhp


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a 125BHP 2.0 transit on a Chausson Flash03 it has plenty of power,
I am looking at selling it if you are interested


----------



## helvic (Dec 15, 2007)

hi its the same van as i have had for 2 years now the engine is a 2.2 duratorq tdci delivering 130 bhp on reflection the power to weight ratio is fine we have never had any problems there has been an issue with stalling on pulling away but once you get use to it the vans fine
steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Moderator Note.

Two threads with same title and asking same question have been merged to avoid the inevitable confusion.

Nothing can be done to adjust the chronology of individual posts however, so up until this point some of the content may be confusing.

Zebedee


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

The Hymer Van 512 is virtually the same layout as our Adria which is supplied as standard with the 100bhp Ducato. I've never driven a 100bhp version as ours is 130bhp but I've read several magazine reviews of similar vans with 100bhp motors and they've always had excellent reports for tractability, acceleration etc.

I think if you get into 22 to 24ft vans with 100bhp then there could be a problem, but a 20 footer 2/3 berther should be fine. 

SDA


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

As mentioned previously there is a huge range of power plants available and presumerably the converters get what they order from Ford. On most Transits you will see a badge that specifies the HP and weight max.
Ours is a 2.4lt 140hp 3500kg vehicle see badge pic. The badges on some vehicles are on the front doors and others like ours on the rear door.

Our panel van conversion RWD goes like a rocket and we have experienced no problems at all.

Good luck hope this helps.

Peter


----------

